
Expedia CEO and CFO Fired - smurfysmurf
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/expedia-announces-exit-of-ceo-cfo-141624647.html
======
ecf
> Scroll to continue with content

No fucking thanks.

~~~
kencausey
Try Firefox reader mode (Chrome reader addon may also work, I did not test
it.)

